# Daiwa SHV bearing kit!!



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I recently talked to a guy on Avalon pier who has SHV30. He said that I can get a bearing kit/gear kit conversion to make the SHV like the grandwave. He said that the 2 reels were made at the same time and very similar in parts. The grandwave has infinite anti-reverse and SHV doesn't, if i'm not mistaken. Well, my question is, where can one order the particular part for the SHV model reel to make it similar to the grandwave? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigBait (Nov 16, 2004)

*Second That Request*

I've been trying to find this out for weeks. 

Talked to Nick at Breakaway and he ordered six sets of parts but has not had time to test them out.

Anyone else know which parts, part numbers and where they can be obtained?

Thanks


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Just likes abu's many of Diawa's reels share parts , you should be able to download an exploded parts view for each reel and just compair the different parts and order them from Diawa service group .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i want one, wait i need 3

neil


----------



## BigBait (Nov 16, 2004)

*Nick Has Em*

Nick has the conversions ready if anyone still interested.

http://breakawayusa.com/cgi-bin/noteboards/baway.cgi?read=16887


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Easily done yourself.

Well, it's been long winter and I have plenty of time. I sit around one day and took both the SHV20 and GWZ30 apart. They both have similar internal parts, only a few parts that the SHV doesn't.

SHV doesn't have: 
1. Ball bearing on the inside of the spool tension
2. the IAR bearing and the bracket kit that's holding the IAR bearing.
3. Bearing sleave that goes inside the IAR bearing and goes one the gear shaft. 

If you can order all these parts, I can certainly convert your SHV into a what I would call a knock off Grandwave. 

Now, where can I order these parts? Any help on where to order is highly appreciative.

I'm swapping parts from the two reels, will let you know it they're interchangeable.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It was a success. I took me 30 mins, cuz I had to take both reels apart. It worked.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Try this site for parts.

http://southwesternparts.com


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Parts*

key #.	Parts # Parts Name
70 F82-7801 HANDLE METAL PLT
71	E24-8101 HANDLE METAL PLT SCREW
72	F82-7101 SPACING SLEEVE
73 F82-7601 HANDLE METAL
74	F36-6804 HANDLE METAL COLLAR


----------

